# Annual Wellness Visit with Vaccines



## PennyG (Nov 28, 2018)

We are having issues getting reimbursed for the Annual Wellness Visit with vaccines administered during the same encounter.  Medicare is paying for the  vaccines and denying the AWV stating "Service not payable with other service rendered on the same date."  Visit was coded as follows:
G0438
90670
G0009 59

Medicare paid the pneumonia vaccine and administration, but not the AWV.  Any advise on coding this so the  AWV gets reimbursed?  Your assistance and advice will be greatly apprectiated.


----------



## jhendrix08 (Nov 28, 2018)

When I bill vaccines with a Medicare Wellness visit, I put modifier 25 on the Wellness and modifier 59 on the administration of the vaccine. We've had no problems with reimbursement. Hope this helps.


----------



## JENIFERCCC (Dec 3, 2018)

*G0438 modifier 25 with a vaccine*



jhendrix08 said:


> when i bill vaccines with a medicare wellness visit, i put modifier 25 on the wellness and modifier 59 on the administration of the vaccine. We've had no problems with reimbursement. Hope this helps.



yes, they do pay once the well visit has a modifier 25


----------

